# Help me synch my iPad to my personal account



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

My iPad belongs to my school district, but I have it at home for the summer. Before school got out, I took it to the tech dept so they could update the firmware. I was warned I would lose all the apps from my personal iTunes account, which I did. Previously I was able to access my personal account from home and download all my personal apps (most of which I use at school). Tonight when I went to iTunes to re-download my personal apps, I can't get my computer to recognize my account. The account that shows up is my business account, which I cannot access (only IT can). I know that I have accessed my personal account in the past, but can't remember how I did it. Any hints?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

There is a way to totally deregister your ipad--Offhand I don't remember how, but I know it is possible, 'cause I did it with my iPad 1. RED ALERT!!! I'M ABOUT TO DISCUSS SOMETHING DRASTIC AND POTENTIALLY RISKY! RED ALERT!! One possibility would be to do that, then try registering your "empty" ipad with your personal account.  Note that I merely said that was a possibility, not that I recommended it.

Conceivable downsides to this are that you would lose any data or information on the iPad from school-related apps.  If this is backed up elsewhere, that's no big deal.  If you don't mind losing the data because it is no longer important, that's no big deal.  If it is critical information that is not backed up anywhere, that would be a big deal.

Other downside might be that your IT department might be annoyed by potentially having to set up everything on your ipad again next Fall.  I wouldn't think it would be a big deal, but you know that situation far, far, better than I do.

Note that I haven't actually recommended anything, I just provided some information and pointed out some risks.  You must use your judgement in deciding whether or how to proceed.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

When I was first issued my school district iPad, I was able to come home, conect to my personal iTunes account, and download my personal apps to my iPad. Now my personal apps are wiped out due to the recent firmware upgrade the district did. I do not want to erase the apps that the district has installed, because I need them. I know there is a way for one iPad to access two different iTunes accounts without deleting all the apps from the other account. I just can't remember how to do it.


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

We asked this question at the Apple store when my hubby got an iPad and initially used it with his account but wanted to share apps I bought. Answer: It can't be done—single iTunes accounts only—you can't use two different iTunes account with your iPad at one time. You'll have to choose one or the other.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Interesting answer from the Apple Store. However, I spent the whole school year accessing my personal iTunes account with the iPad, and downloading my own apps. It has always been clear that to update apps I have to be signed into the account they were purchased from. My co-worker was able to also sign into her personal iTunes account with her iPad. We had quite a collection of apps specifically tailered to our students with special needs that we downloaded from our personal accounts (mostly free apps). We have a couple of spendy apps that were downloaded from the district iTunes account.


----------

